# Boyne or Boyne Highlands Michigan?



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Check the Official Michigan thread - there's gotta be someone there who's been to those resorts this year. AFAIK the lift tickets are interchangeable and you can use one at either of the two resorts.

From Boyne website: 

Northern Michigan Snowboarding Terrain Park | Ski Resorts | BOYNE

*Boyne Highlands*

Boyne Highlands is Michigan’s largest resort and your place for riding this winter. You'll find a ton of natural terrain to get radical on as a warm-up to our signature Challenger Park. If the main park isn't your cup of tea try one of our smaller parks or you can explore over 435 acres of Michigan's longest and widest runs. If you can't get enough during the day, don't worry, we're open for night riding. For the latest information on all the terrain parks at Boyne Highlands check out our new site, RideBOYNE.com

*Boyne Mountain*

The park scene at Boyne Mountain continues to evolve this season. Yes, your old favorites like our 550’ Superpipe will still be in action. Jumps and jibs return to Ramshead trail giving us tons of space to create some serious flow and innovative lines. We'll still have the North Boyne Terrain Park with the biggest features, and the Boyneland Progression Park is the perfect place to perfect new tricks. For the latest information on all the terrain parks at Boyne Mountain check out our new site, RideBOYNE.com


----------

